# Custom subwoofer enclosure mk2 golf



## anivek (Mar 15, 2009)

i started building an enclosure for my golf here are some pics......


----------



## mrbatavus (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Custom subwoofer enclosure mk2 golf (anivek)*

well ummm sorry to say but, looks awesome lol, sweet, cant wait to see it done


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Custom subwoofer enclosure mk2 golf (anivek)*

looks good. I love to see the use of Rage vs Bondo


----------



## anivek (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Custom subwoofer enclosure mk2 golf (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*

i love rage, bondo brand sucks....


----------



## blazerpounds (Mar 19, 2008)

rage = great
rage = expensive!!!! love it tho...


----------



## theformerdj (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: (blazerpounds)*

when building enclosures like this, how do you guys calculate the right volume/size to build...?
thanks


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (theformerdj)*

Most people just build and hope for the best.
It's best to know what target volume you are looking for and build to suit. I use foam packing peanuts to measure.


----------



## anivek (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*

rough estimate, then use packing peanuts once its built to measure, i was looking to get 1.125ft^3, its about 1.025ft^3 when its done, and i use a damping material inside when its done.


----------

